# Polish Angel Rapidwaxx worth the price?



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi as above is it worth the high price.Whats the finish like

Thanks its in my basket with UF but want too check its worth it


----------



## e_king (Oct 11, 2012)

I must say it is. Gives a nice, slick surface with wetlook look. Easy to use as well. Shake it thoroughly before use.  
Edit: adds reflection to the look as well.

/Fredrik

Skickat från min D6603 via Tapatalk


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks e king,does it add any richness too the paint at all.


----------



## e_king (Oct 11, 2012)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Thanks e king,does it add any richness too the paint at all.


If I knew what you meant I would try to answer. :lol:
It does add an over all bling. The little extra. I use RW or Viking Spritz on top of PA coatings but it works good as Astana alone as well. :thumb:


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Thanks e king,does it add any richness too the paint at all.


Fresh waxed look. Slight darkening plus a little extra gloss. Basically a waxed finish done in ten minutes. Good product, expensive but stupidly easy to use. As with all waxes less is more, a bottle will last you ages.


----------



## e_king (Oct 11, 2012)

Apparently I only have pics on white cars that I've only used the spray. This is with Viking Spritz. Rapidwaxx has slightly more wetlook. :thumb



















Skickat från min D6603 via Tapatalk


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Enhance is glossier if you're looking for a spray wax Imo.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Wilco said:


> Enhance is glossier if you're looking for a spray wax Imo.


 Who makes that?


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Obsession shortly. Its a montan spray wax.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Ordered a bottle too try will report back


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Thanks e king,does it add any richness too the paint at all.


Yeah its a great spray wax. Will look good on the clio. Beads proper good aswell. I have a 200ml bottle which is almost finished and i will buy more. Smells nice aswell like coconut

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Alex if it's gloss you want you should buy DVS Easy Gloss from DVS car care trust me buddy it's unreal the gloss is dripping of my paint & the beads are insane DVS Car Care reposted my pictures on their Facebook Page from my Instagram


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

sean ryan said:


> Alex if it's gloss you want you should buy DVS Easy Gloss from DVS car care trust me buddy it's unreal the gloss is dripping of my paint & the beads are insane DVS Car Care reposted my pictures on their Facebook Page from my Instagram


 Hi mate is it that good ,its very cheap atm.


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Hi mate is it that good ,its very cheap atm.


Yea al I bought the Refill Bottle £7.45 used it as a drying aid and didn't think anything of it tbh until I looked at it and seen the gloss it's excellent


----------



## Floozy (Mar 15, 2016)

Wilco said:


> Obsession shortly. Its a montan spray wax.


what is montan please? Wondering if i should get some for over the Obsession Phantom...


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Dont look for cheap alternatives‬‏,its brilliant.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Floozy said:


> what is montan please? Wondering if i should get some for over the Obsession Phantom...


Montan wax is considerably glossier than carnauba wax but doesn't have the same endurance so only lasts a short while.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi ADS

How did you get on with Rapidwaxx in the end? My bottle should arrive tomorrow, looking forward to giving it a try. :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Rapidwaxx gives very good durability , nice warm finish and strong hydrophic like BSD .


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Looks get better a few hours after application.lovely stuff


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

RW is a brilliant product,one of the very best you can get,worth every penny.


----------

